# Me in Australia



## aquarioguppy (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi,

Me with one male Varanus giganteus in Australia, 1 meter 80







One Emydura macquarii dharuk




A male Emydura subglobosa worelli




An small snake 2 meter 10 (Aspidites melanocephalus)

Anthony


----------



## tortadise (Sep 25, 2012)

Fantastic.


----------



## Julius25 (Sep 25, 2012)

Cool pics !!!
What a great trip


----------



## terryo (Sep 25, 2012)

Wow! Thanks for sharing those great pictures!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## wellington (Sep 25, 2012)

Great pics. Must have had a ball.


----------



## aquarioguppy (Sep 28, 2012)

My trip in Australia, make me different !! I catch 90 species off reptile, since febrary TO july.


----------



## cmitch (Sep 28, 2012)

Very cool I'm jealouse !!


----------

